# Favorite Youtube Video..........



## bobzilla

What is your favorite Youtube video ???
It can be funny  Sad  Embarrassing  Scary ...Whatever !

I really like this one ( kinda mushy, but I'm a sucker for it) :


----------



## morbidmike

a classic


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Spooky1

Here are a couple I like: (Why am I just getting links?)

YouTube- Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist

YouTube- Halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Here are a couple I like: (Why am I just getting links?)


Because you are missing some of the url ("www.") ? Make sure you click the "Share" button to get the correct link to paste.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted this on Unstructured Thoughts a while ago, but it's good enough for a re-post


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm going to show this to their girl friends when they get older.....


----------



## The Creepster

My pal DC sent this to me last week.....


----------



## Spooky1

Here's one for Roxy.


----------



## nixie

My daughter made this short film starring herself and my son for a Halloween film fest.


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Hauntiholik

I bust up every time I watch this.


----------



## bobzilla

Lol


----------



## The Watcher

Here is one of mine.


----------



## bobzilla

This is bad A$$ !





This too !


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

Normally, I wouldn't post this, but since you asked:






The inflatable subway sculptures made from plastic bags are a close second....


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> I bust up every time I watch this.


OMG..that is hilarious..I LOVE when a comedian totally commits 100% to a bit!


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats rule!


----------



## bobzilla

Here's another one for ya Roxy !


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm surprised no one's put this one up yet.






This video had me cracking up the first few times! I hope you all like it too.


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## beelce

This make me laugh-out-loud.....kinda PG rated


----------



## RoxyBlue

"It will never go on the Internet" - yeah, right:googly:


----------



## debbie5

OMG Beelce..that is so funny & sad. She looks older than 43..must be all the hangovers.


----------



## debbie5

While there are other voices I like better, Paul Rogers' effortless singing & bluesy phrasing kills me. Check out this lineup!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## DeadRN

*This is the funniest video EVER!!!*

Everyone knows someone that would do this or something like it to themselves to "look good".


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## Spider Rider

Not Halloween but I love this drummer's schtyle.


----------



## bobzilla

Funny stuff.........


----------



## NickG

and






then


----------



## Glyphen2010




----------



## debbie5

sorry- I made a boo boo


----------



## Spooky1

Two good parodies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Simon's cat


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away




----------



## Spooky1

To take a lighter side of the recent forum problems.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not really my _favorite, _but definitely the weirdest , and made my son an I laugh the hardest


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew, I am crying laughing at that one I feel so immature now:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

pretty cool.....


----------



## debbie5

This made my cry, I was laughing so hard...


----------



## Joiseygal

I love Stuart! Look what I can do! Thanks for posting that Debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a cool video, Bob!


----------



## debbie5

If I take too much allergy medicine and get dry eyes, I just watch this:


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

I forgot how great this guy was...


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Hauntiholik

Been a few years since I saw Doc's vid.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

I think Zurgh is Mitch Hedberg....


----------



## debbie5

Oldie but goodie: wait 'til he gets to Princess Jasmine's part...


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has a chin like Bruce Campbell's


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> He has a chin like Bruce Campbell's


LOL...now I see it!


----------



## debbie5

THIS is pure genuis...no translation needed. I'm SO DOING THIS!


----------



## sharpobject

I just stuff my plastic grocery bags into an empty tissue box.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah- we have a long cloth tube we stuff them into, but this takes up WAY less space and gives my kids something to do. And it's stupid. So I like it. LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

Speaking of barbershop...we aren't pros, but we win awards! I recently joined so I'm not in these clips.


----------



## Spooky1

More Acappella music.  Roxy knows a guy in these groups (a son of a friend).

Caution songs are politically incorrect. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

LMAO!!!!! Ahhhh..that was nice to start my day with a funny!! Tee hee hee.........thanks.


----------



## debbie5

This is frighteningly similar to Christmas in the 70's in my family....


----------



## Allen H




----------



## debbie5

Wow Allen..that's cool. And so tiny. And intricate....amazing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

amazing!

i'm really not a country girl but this video is one of my favs!


----------



## debbie5

Joe Diffie's mullet is epic. And adding in a creepy mustache scores him bonus points! The cartoon style reminds me of Dave Lowe, my hero.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

that cat would be dead now. thank goodness my dog knows to stay away from the tree.


----------



## debbie5

I great song made better....


----------



## sickNtwisted

If you love pussy........


----------



## Hauntiholik

I loved Mrs. Slocombe.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> I forgot how great this guy was...
> YouTube - Mitch Hedberg - 5 minutes special


I always knew how good Mitch was. When XM radio first came out I got a unit and kept it tuned to the comedy channel just to hope to catch a few of his bits. I was making plans to see him when he passed. Another legend that never had a chance to realize his full poitential. A damn shame. His humor was on a par with the greats. We miss you Mitch!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## sickNtwisted

Now that's my kind of Christmas!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Gotta love the 'bend and snap'*


----------



## sickNtwisted

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

LOL @ that one Spooky1! VERY true...it's verrrryyyy interesting being a woman on an MMORPG with chat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Friendly reminder for posting you tube videos: Do not post any videos that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, racist, sexist, discriminatory or otherwise volatile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think anyone wants to date my avatar


----------



## sickNtwisted

@Hauntiholik - are you referring to my video?


----------



## Hauntiholik

sickNtwisted said:


> @Hauntiholik - are you referring to my video?


Nope. The other videos have been removed.


----------



## sickNtwisted

As someone who has had ferrets, I find this hilarious.


----------



## debbie5

I keep coming back to the video with the drummer..he kills me everytime!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted this in Unstructured Thoughts, but it deserves mention here as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

It never get's old. I caught Monty Python and the Holy Grail last night so it got me in a mood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monty Python rules!


----------



## Spooky1

One for Star Trek fans


----------



## debbie5

I have to apologize to my obscure references to banana hammocks, Spooky1's underwear & 1983 exploits. I have to come clean and tell you all of our common past. Here is a video of the band Spooky1, Roxy & I used to be in...Spooky1 is on lead vocals. Rox & I are on guitars...


----------



## Spooky1

I had more hair back then and poor taste in shoes. :googly:


----------



## Adam I

Here's a one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want some Zombie Crunch Doritos!


----------



## highbury

Okay, I'll add a different flavor...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Highbury

I just noticed for the first time that Pigpen is playing all open strings on the bass because his left arm can't reach around the instrument so he can actually put his fingers on the strings:jol:


----------



## highbury

Ha! I guess it's only a 4-note song!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some musical medical humor


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I think this commercial is a riot


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha. That is hilarious Spooky

I really liked the darth vader Passat commericial from the superbowl. That one was cute and fun.


----------



## Adam I

This one?


----------



## Haunted Spider

yes, that was a good commercial. Probably my favorite of the superbowl. They did an interview with the kid. He is six. Sadly, he has never seen star wars or even a Darth Vader scene. I still say he did ok.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's one of the most adorable commercials ever made I love the kid's reaction when the car lights go on.


----------



## debbie5

I loves me some Steve Martin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steve Martin is brilliant


----------



## Evil Queen

Too weird for words.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, WTH happened to the connection between brain and tongue there?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Was that English?


----------



## Spooky1

I heard they had some EMTs check her out after that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I heard they had some EMTs check her out after that.


Some people say that she had a stroke and others say she did not. She should have gone to the hospital for scans/tests rather than sent home.


----------



## Haunted Spider

wow, a scan for a stroke would be good but she was smiling and that is something you can't do with a stroke. Thinking we need Dr House on this one.


----------



## Dead Things

That does present like stroke or some sort of brain injury. Hope she's ok


----------



## IMU




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Tom Lehrer is one of my favorites


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## charlie1s

Dead Things said:


> That does present like stroke or some sort of brain injury. Hope she's ok


Last I heard it was a side effect of a sever migrane attack. Last I heard she was going to be fine....It stayed on the news for several days here in California...


----------



## debbie5

That was probably a temp clog or reduction in blood flow to the brain that cleared itself. I had something similar happen in my 20's when I could NOT understand a word anyone in my office was saying for about 2 minutes. ANd then it just went away. Doc couldn't find a thing wrong with me. Do you see how she looks scared & frantic for a second when she realizes it's not coming out how she wanted to say it? Poor thing. I had a horiffic migraine at the time.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## niblique71

Hauntiholik said:


>


That was AWE Inspiring. SO much command of such a wonderful and angelic sounding instrument. I'm FLOORED!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here is a guy playing a glass harmonica, an instrument I only heard about recently:






And one with entertaining commentary:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And while we're on the subject of cool instruments, here's a computer generated one:


----------



## IMU




----------



## Adam I

You may not want to click.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"As long as there's not a nuclear war, we'll be here by your side" 

I suspect they'd make it through a nuclear war:jol:


----------



## Adam I




----------



## debbie5

I like that vocalist's voice, Adam. I live on a boulevard..why didn't I name my cemetery "Boulevard Graveyard"?? Duh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a good one, Adam.

"mummy, mummy, yeah"


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## Moxlonibus

*My Favorite*

http://www.youtube.com/user/hyperflexharrington5?feature=mhsn#p/c/9A18C47CD93EAEB6/2/drofW-ELc-0


----------



## debbie5

One of the catchiest & happiest songs ever. AND....it has humpy bunnies.






Bloodshed Bros..that video has just made me sterile. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shades of Peter Max and Yellow Submarine artwork!


----------



## debbie5

"Excuze me....are ya...look, have ya ever been in Sch..Schenectady??"






I love that Dean is crying by the end of the bit...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Foster Brooks played the best drunk ever He and Tom Conway were top notch when it came to delivering a comic routine totally straight-faced.


----------



## debbie5

Stage Lighting 101: do NOT light the soloist from behind with a spotlight so the light shines THROUGH HIS EARS. LMAO. Duh.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep. The ears are distracting. James the red eared idol. The Zak Bagans' hairstyle isn't working of him either.


----------



## debbie5

(and he really kinda sucks at singing...I feel like I'm watching a high school talent show).


----------



## Hauntiholik

I dare you not to laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

More puppies AND friends


----------



## debbie5

For some reason, this scared the poo outta me as a kid...now I want one for my front yard. Some guy on Martha's show made one pretty close to this once...


----------



## debbie5

LOL you gals! Roxy, on your video, a killzone 3 ad popped up! How ironic!


----------



## debbie5

Odd.


----------



## debbie5

I like this one better. Gotta teach this to my daughter for a talent show!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## RoxyBlue

He missed mentioning folks who say "real-i-tor" instead of "real-tor"


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a Real Tor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!

That shows the value of associating an image with a word


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## GothicCandle

> no popsicle for vader


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, it's Chad Vader, Day Shift Manager!


I think I'm gonna have to slap that nerd guy:googly:


----------



## debbie5

This is so wrong..yet I watched it.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Haunted Spider

The greatest invention ever was pretty funny. I laughed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I have one of those devices for extracting food that has somehow become encased in metal!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Weird Al


----------



## Spooky1

I'd like to see a Weird Al video for that one.


----------



## GothicCandle

okay this is obviously not a real "favorite" but wow this is strange....





edit to add


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## debbie5

Why are none of these posting?? Part of the hack residue, perhaps? I'll try mine..

I LOVE the lyrics, especially near the end!~


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Why are none of these posting?? Part of the hack residue, perhaps?


Correct. Video embedding is temporarily disabled while the mess is being cleaned up.

Damn hacker


----------



## GothicCandle

Editted 2 hours later to add


----------



## IMU

OK ... found one that I've been having a blast watching but it's not on Youtube. Anywho ... here it is:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The movements on the standing pirate are impressive.


----------



## debbie5

The pirate on the right looks like a mixture of Rex Harrison and Vincent Price! LOL.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Life Formations. That is the company I got my caretakers head from. They are out of Bowling Green Ohio. There shop is rather impressive. Last years show was a horse riding a cowboy vs the pirates. Still rather intriguing. They also had a fortune telling machine with a middle aged cigar smoking cupid with tattoos. Wish I had a picture of that. The thing was completely animatronic as well. it looked awesome.


----------



## Spooky1

This one got me laughing.


----------



## GothicCandle

@spooky1 LMAO


----------



## debbie5

LOL....


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Why did I have to say I was going to the toilet? No one says that out loud"

LOL


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## RoxyBlue

"We all know that 'cotton' is Latin for 'bacon'"


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## RoxyBlue

He should be wearing sunglasses


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is totally cute


----------



## SuperCreep31

heres a pretty creepy one...


----------



## RoxyBlue

One kid, one video, four part harmony - impressive!:


----------



## Spooky1

Some (PG13) Monty Python Songs for Upsy Daisy Day - (turn that frown upside down. Put a smile on your face)


----------



## debbie5

I actually "cooked" frozen mac & cheese in a hotel room with a blow dryer (yes- it took forever) and hot dogs in a coffee pot. You can also poach and egg in the coffee water.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I actually "cooked" frozen mac & cheese in a hotel room with a blow dryer (yes- it took forever) and hot dogs in a coffee pot. You can also poach and egg in the coffee water.


I can't imagine that mac & cheese was good...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## RoxyBlue

Why I love cats and engineers:


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## IMU




----------



## bobzilla

LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, a rappin' granny skellie


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Curly - my favorite Stooge


----------



## Spooky1

I knew you'd like that one, Roxy.


----------



## Evil Andrew

This makes me snicker every time I see it : ). From _Psycho 2._


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'd like to dedicate this to Spooky1. hehehe Hearse nurse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You made him laugh, Haunti


----------



## GothicCandle

edit to add-


----------



## debbie5

I'm digging this cuz it has some NORMAL styles...I love 40's hair. Sorry- its not funny..doesn't even have music.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I put this in Unstructured Thoughts, but it deserves another look


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Spooky1

More Tom Lehrer!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

LMAO at Rihanna et al listening to the Periodic table!

And how have I never heard of Tom Lehrer!!?? What year was that? Cuz no one laughed at "touch of your whips..." LOL. He is a master...who have you ever heard use "philatley" in a song!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Tom Lehrer wrote those songs in the '50s and '60s. Go pick up some of his CDs - the parodies are a hoot


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> LMAO at Rihanna et al listening to the Periodic table!
> 
> And how have I never heard of Tom Lehrer!!?? What year was that? Cuz no one laughed at "touch of your whips..." LOL. He is a master...who have you ever heard use "philatley" in a song!!??


Always something old and great to discover  if not but a bit demented


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Spooky1

PG-13 Monty Python


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This video has been in my head all day long....LOL


----------



## debbie5

I'm wiping tears of laughter after watching the terrorist one...omg..I'm a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Otaku

OK, I don't actually LIKE this video, but it's worth seeing once. If you happen to enjoy this, hunt down some of the variations such as the one without autotune.

http://trololololololololololo.com/


----------



## debbie5

OMG- Otaku..that is some creepy stuff.....funny & creepy! He's....like..a freaking mannequin...and the horrible lip synching....eep!


----------



## Otaku

These shows are selling out in Japan, and recently in L.A. Think of what you could do with that system in a haunt.


----------



## Spooky1

Otaku, is the a concert with a holographic character?


----------



## Otaku

Not actually holographic, but the visual effect is pretty darn close. You can see multiple projectors behind the character, so I think it may use overlays for a "depth" effect. I'd like to see what she looks like from a smaller angle, say 25° or so, to see what happens to the aspect.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You can see the screen at about 22 seconds in. I agree with Otaku about the multiple projectors.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We crazy Coloradoans have a race up Pikes Peak each year. If you do this climb in your daily driver, it takes about 50 minutes to get to the top. The higher you go, the fewer the guard rails and not much to stop you if you go over the side.

Anyway, here's a video of the new world record time of 9:51:278.


----------



## debbie5

holy crap- he comes close to the edge!

re: Hatsune: people are paying money...to see NOTHING.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> re: Hatsune: people are paying money...to see NOTHING.


that computer software which creates the computerized singing is called vocaloid, and more than likely is the official beginning(pertaining to audio) of the robot Apocalypse.


----------



## debbie5

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/16B8cq/www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Du7deClndzQw


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, that was beautiful. If I was there I could watch that for hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful creatures and gorgeous aquarium - thanks for posting that


----------



## Wildcat

Always liked street performers. Here's a good one.


----------



## Spooky1

Songs to listen to during earthquakes.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I found this one today. It entertains me. There is even a bit about halloween.






I think it has to be played on Youtube due to embedding.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, works fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone can be beautiful


----------



## Wildcat

He he.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Eddie's back in Town...*

Here's a fun M.J. ripoff...
The intro is Dutch, but the song itself is in English. :lolkin:


----------



## Spooky1

I know this wasn't written for 9/11, but it still is a close fit.


----------



## IMU




----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Pizza Delivery - Zombie Apocalypse style!*

Very original commercial!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## scareme

How can people train their dogs to do so much? If I tell my little dog to sit he pees on the floor. I wonder what would happen if I told him to pee?


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## scareme

I love that viedo! The guy looks like my nephew so I sent it to him and said this is what you would look like if you were a zombie. I hope he likes it too.


----------



## Haunthunter

I never get tired of playing this one


----------



## debbie5

I wish I was a guy..I'd wear this outfit..


----------



## debbie5

Nice makeup!


----------



## TJN66

bobzilla said:


> What is your favorite Youtube video ???
> It can be funny  Sad  Embarrassing  Scary ...Whatever !
> 
> I really like this one ( kinda mushy, but I'm a sucker for it) : YouTube- The lion reunion christian full


Holy moly...need a tissue warning on that one. Made me cry watching that lion happy to see her guys!


----------



## GothicCandle

It might be cheating to put my own video but oh well


----------



## debbie5

I just can't stop luvvin me some good rockabilly...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v9HthDwr8a4#!


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, here's my favorite Rockabilly song.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Debbie, here's my favorite Rockabilly song.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## IMU




----------



## debbie5

hahahhahaa!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walken Dead - I love it!:jol:


----------



## IMU

*The Sith Who Stole Christmas*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have to watch this


----------



## Spooky1

I know this has been posted before, but with the solstice approaching I think it's time for it's reappearance.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love to sing-a!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Exam week can be stressful on students. Inspired by the Christmas Food Court Flash Mob, Hallelujah Chorus, the Television Broadcasting students at Algonquin College wanted to showcase the new Algonquin Centre for Construction Excellence by lightening the mood with the help of the Ottawa Regional Youth Choir and Darth Vader.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I miss Calvin and Hobbes, too


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Hauntiholik

Today on reddit....






hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty funny, Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Pretty funny, Haunti


It doesn't mach much sense unless you've played "Doom".


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Hauntiholik

That's funny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, awww, that poor dog


----------



## Headless

LOL saw that one a while back but it still makes me laugh. Poor doggie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was so good, here's another Talking Animal video, appropriate to the season:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti! The music and the cat's facial expressions were perfect


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love this band! just saw them on new years eve!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious, Haunti!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## scareme

That was funny Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunti!


----------



## debbie5

having a sleep over tonight...sung at the top of our lungs while we were eating pizza...

then our favourite song with a reference to nose-picking..


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, Haunti, I've never seen that one.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'd heard about that commercial but not seen it yet. Pretty funny


----------



## debbie5

Who knew they lasted only 14 years??


----------



## debbie5

This, too..I forgot about making these....


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## CreeepyCathy




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## RoxyBlue

That was funny as hell, BB


----------



## Spooky1

BB, that was the funniest thing I've seen in ages.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Thanks guys. Haha we worked our asses off on it


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

BB, funniest thing I've watched in a while.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

according to the fb page, he really is a rescued dog.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg. justt saw the bloodshed brother's vid. whats sad is tht my biggest freak out moment is when someone swipes my duct tape or the fog machine won't run...and is it nuts that i also like the smell of fog?


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## QueenRuby2002

*Dies laughing* oh ow it hurts. Dang I use to work at walmart. I've seen the wal Martians.


----------



## debbie5

I cannot stop laughing!


----------



## debbie5

HOG JOWLSssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Dark Angel 27

In honor of Nerds Everywhere-


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's a good one, DA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks Roxy, this is one of my very favorites!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Wow, these are NOT what I expected when I visited this thread!
I thought I'd see Mad Monster Lab or BFX or some such.
Was I wrong! LOL


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hairazor

I think I did this right. Please, someone let me know if you can't get the video.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This video is hysterical...and so epic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> I think I did this right. Please, someone let me know if you can't get the video.
> 
> Jerome Murat - YouTube


omg...my mind is blown.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, Your Elvis/Michael video sure made my day start out right!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you're welcome, Hairazor. They have a lot of other good videos. you should check 'em out!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Go cats go! That was fun.


----------



## Spooky1

No matter the size, cats are cats.


----------



## debbie5

this is haunting...I can't stop listening to it...


----------



## Hairazor

Catchy


----------



## Jaybo

Oh those wonderful toys from the 90's! This brings back such fond memories.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fan made. It's funny.


----------



## Hairazor

Saw this on the news tonight


----------



## xcip1985

An interesting man in the gym


----------



## Hairazor

For all you Zombie fans


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the backup horde is funny as hell.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Groove, Max, groove


----------



## Hairazor

I love owls, this is amazing

http://www.dogwork.com/owfo8/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still one of my favs:


----------



## CoolDJTV

*Take a look at this!*






Awsome!:googly:


----------



## scareme

Wow, that's really cool. They must have to pratice a lot to get that down just right.


----------



## CoolDJTV

scareme said:


> Wow, that's really cool. They must have to pratice a lot to get that down just right.


yeah, I was just amazed when I first saw it


----------



## debbie5

dance as art. I love it.


----------



## Hairazor

Hot dang!!! Love it!


----------



## Headless

Amazing!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You don't see a whole lot of trombone music these days, let alone a quartet, let alone playing Bach's Tocatta & Fugue in D Minor .
Very cool......


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick

This is probably the only video that can make me cry and get a lump in my throat the size of a fist. I'm still crying after just watching it again. Sorry everyone, I don't want anyone to be sad but it's my favorite, hands down. Never forget...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Opposite of copchick... This thing is AWESOME! I present to you, the v8 chainsaw.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh, Copchick, I am with you...I LOVE that video..never fails to bring tears to my eyes. I think sometimes we forget that tragic day....thanks for sharing...and LordH....you are such a typical man.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

both of these videos are awesome!

This is the month for dads and this video made me sniffle a lot.


----------



## IMU

Mrs. Doubtfire ... Horror Movie Style ...

Mrs. Doubtfire (Recut) on Vimeo


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, that is just perfection, IMU!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love this commercial.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Another great one too... I want one of these so bad in my 1976 Eldorado. It's a little lengthy but hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know what would be even more hilarious? Seeing a Youtube video of those guys being pulled over and ticketed for violation of local noise ordinances


----------



## Dark Angel 27

IMU, That was amazing!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> You know what would be even more hilarious? Seeing a Youtube video of those guys being pulled over and ticketed for violation of local noise ordinances


bah... humbug 

Does that mean you will be looking for a video on that??


----------



## Lord Homicide

IMU said:


> Mrs. Doubtfire ... Horror Movie Style ...


Brilliant, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## PirateLady

Loved the video IMU


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> This is probably the only video that can make me cry and get a lump in my throat the size of a fist. I'm still crying after just watching it again. Sorry everyone, I don't want anyone to be sad but it's my favorite, hands down. Never forget...


Good video. It gave me goosebumps when the horses knelt to NYC


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

IMU, I love the video. Just goes to show you what can be done with a little editing skill.


----------



## Copchick

IMU (Mrs. Doubtfire), wow that was a whole new light to the movie! I'll never see it the same way.


LH (Train Horn), oh it was so funny! But I would hunt you down if you were in my neighborhood! Ha! Ha! Ha! There used to be a guy who used to ride through my neighborhood with one of these. Used to... 

FMG (Evil Girl), that was a good one!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Frightmaster-General

A 'Special Report':


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Stupid, yet hilarious.


----------



## Hairazor

Amazing Ants


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg. my brother has this song on his ipod...and now its in my head....and now its in yours!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> H (Train Horn), oh it was so funny! But I would hunt you down if you were in my neighborhood! Ha! Ha! Ha! There used to be a guy who used to ride through my neighborhood with one of these. Used to...


lol, I guess they are illegal? Funny how you can sell parts to something legally to assemble something illegal. Kind of like a 10 year old can legally buy all the ingredients to make beer but can't buy beer.

On to the next vid, I posted this elsewhere but had to put it in here... I don't know why I think this is funny but it is... and surfers wonder why they catch hell...


----------



## RoxyBlue

"WAPAHH" - how articulate

He's like a parody of a surfer dude, except he's real


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> "WAPAHH" - how articulate
> 
> He's like a parody of a surfer dude, except he's real


I know and it's hilarious. This video was on an episode of Tosh.0 (doubt y'all watch it). Look for the video that is a remix of the interview. Hilarious


----------



## Copchick

Hey all, this is such a cool video! I must've watched it at least 50 times. Clark the dog has such a sweet face! If you're a dog lover, you'll really like this!


----------



## N. Fantom

Thank you dead hawk for showing me this video, it has changed my life, hehehe


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG. That couldn't have been real...that's just hilarious!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick: awesome video. I will probably watch it 50 times too
NF: Something about the guts of KITT crammed into a backpack... ehh... That's out of my generation.

Do a youtube search for "desert eagle vs. wife" - hilarious

I present to y'all, the AA12. I wish I could own one of these


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shotguns - good for damage, not so good for accuracy

"Vamanos - That mean's "Let's go" - LOL

I've seen that dog video before. It's hilarious and so well done.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Shotguns - good for damage, not so good for accuracy


Well yeah...  Who needs accuracy when your shot pattern ends up being as round as a trampoline??


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, I deleted it. Wasn't necessary to be here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Copchick, I love that video. I have seen it before, but I love how they have the dog's mouth movement perfectly in sync with what he is saying. Now if they can just train the Japanese to do that in the Godzilla movies, we will be kosher!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why dogs hate cats:


----------



## Zurgh

And now, for something completely demented...




..the hell with the rose colored glasses, I want what he's wearing...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That is a very disturbing cartoon, Z.


----------



## Zurgh

It's from the game 'Team Fortress 2', and do note the lack of googly's when I said demented...


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Be prepared!!!*





​


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'd never seen this before but until last night. I saw this girl on a TLC program commercial for her own show. Alana Thompson aka Honey Boo Boo is a pageant girl - 6 years old. I guess her energetic personality is fueled by her "Go-Go Juice", a concoction of Mountain Dew and Red Bull that she claims tastes like apple juice.

It's not my favorite video but one worth sharing...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That is just beyond sad..........that poor kid doesn't stand a chance in this world......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every time I see a little girl being taught to dress, talk, and act like a grown woman this way, I wonder what the hell the parents are thinking.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Every time I see a little girl being taught to dress, talk, and act like a grown woman this way, I wonder what the hell the parents are thinking.


You should have been sitting next to me at the bar after my cousins wedding at hotel we were at. There was a beauty pageant going on and some moms were sitting next to us. I was drunk and starting asking about the pageantry stuff. I guess I said something wrong (something around the lines of them living vicariously through their daughters) and they started bitching me out. So I got up and walked off which pissed them off even more.


----------



## Hairazor

I can't imagine Lord H saying anything inappropriate, can you?


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> I can't imagine Lord H saying anything inappropriate, can you?


No, not _LORD HOMICIDE_! He NEVER does that!

I had to stop the videos, I couldn't watch it anymore. If I said what she sounded like, I'd get a reprimmand. But I hear it all the time, unfortunately. I thought it was a joke when I saw that commercial on TLC.

Okay here's an interesting video, kinda cool how this guy does this.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

After watching the "Allana Honey Boo-Boo Child" pageant videos, I'd like to pose a bet to anyone brave enough to accept it. I bet she's knocked up by 14 at the latest.

Honestly, who teaches their child to act like that? She sounds like a cross between the Beverly Hillbillies and a crack head. Also, who in their RIGHT MIND gives a 6 year old a mixture of Red Bull and Mountain Dew? Your kid is either going to stroke out from the frenetic activity, or their heart will give out by the time they're 20. Those parents need to have DHR (Or equivalent in whatever state they live in)called on them for child abuse.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> After watching the "Allana Honey Boo-Boo Child" pageant videos, I'd like to pose a bet to anyone brave enough to accept it. I bet she's knocked up by 14 at the latest.
> 
> Honestly, who teaches their child to act like that? She sounds like a cross between the Beverly Hillbillies and a crack head. Also, who in their RIGHT MIND gives a 6 year old a mixture of Red Bull and Mountain Dew? Your kid is either going to stroke out from the frenetic activity, or their heart will give out by the time they're 20. Those parents need to have DHR (Or equivalent in whatever state they live in)called on them for child abuse.


Agree 100% especially being knocked up by 14 if her health permits her to make it that long.


----------



## autumnghost

The always amazing Rachel Brice. Oh how I wish I could move like that ... and look like that.


----------



## Copchick

Holy ****ake! Now that's what I call total control of your body!


----------



## Spooky1

I think this was posted a while back, but I think it's wise and funny.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, Ha! That's a funny one Spooky1!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Lord Homicide

I love this...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can never get enough Hoops and Yoyo


----------



## Frightmaster-General

RIP, Jerry Nelson...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

What the.... I can remember that song from when I was a kid, and I'm almost certain that that is not what he said. Still funny, though.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Well, that's what you get when the FCC censors songs... 

Here's the uncensored version:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay I know this has probably been posted...but whenever I am having a bad day...and I need a laugh...this video just slays me.....





And she is beautiful and I am so clumsy myself.....so I feel for her...but, God, it is FUNNY!!!! (Howling Mad Jack, help me here...doesn't she look just like a giraffe baby trying to walk for the first time????)


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin, I bet she is glad she had her back to the camera


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah I would have to say that's pretty close to new born foal trying to stand!! I feel really guilty laughing at that poor woman trying to make a living, but that back and forth motion just trying to get her feet under her is hilarious!!


----------



## Copchick

Oh man that's a funny one P5! Her little skinny ankles just couldn't get the hang of big girl shoes! Wobble, wobble, wobble.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please remember that the forum rules still apply in this thread.


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry Haunti, thought that if it was a link with a NSFW warning it could be posted. Won't happen again


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

This is by far the coolest bird I have ever heard of:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, the bird's head movements at the end of that video are a riot


----------



## Copchick

That is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ugh, my parents had a cockatiel, Tigger, that whistled the Andy Mayberry tune. I hated that bird. Getting him to shut up is the real trick.


----------



## zombastic




----------



## Copchick

Lmao!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, that is probably the most original video I have seen in a while. When I first started watching, I didn't think that there was any way to play all of Sir Mix-a-Lot with just movie bytes. Funny stuff.


----------



## Spooky1

I can't imagine how long it took to put that video together.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## madmomma

*Rethinking Dumpster-Diving video*

OMG although this video is about a month old, I just saw it on my FB and had to share it here. We all know DIY haunters love to _"dumpster dive"_ for bargains to incorporate into their Halloween projects, but this video gives me cause to rethink where I go looking for free stuff...LOL


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do not see a video link


----------



## Hairazor

FG that is one hoot of a costume!!


----------



## Hairazor

I love Rube Goldbergs


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Great Coke-commercial!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Animals - now with voiceovers!


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, that was laugh out loud funny


----------



## scareme

That's funny. A lot of those are moves to attract a mate. We think it's funny. But then you watch how the human race attracts mates, and we look pretty funny too.


----------



## Wildcat

Great voice on this guy.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy that was so funny! Alan, Alan, Alan, Alan. Steve, Steve, Steve, Steve. Thanks for the laugh Roxy!!

Wildcat, I never thought I was going to hear such a great cover! I like his version!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another set of clips from BBC's "Walk on the Wild Side" - some are repeats of the one above, but worth watching again:


----------



## Spooky1

I memory of 9/11, this is my favorite 9/11 themed song. I had to do some research to figure out the significance of the 30th of May lyric (the subtitle in the video screws up and has 13 of May). The 30th of May 2002 was the closing ceremony for the recovery and cleanup at the NY ground zero site.


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta love those RubeGoldberg squirrels


----------



## Haunted Spider

Funny Roxy, 

Since my name is Alan and my Dad is Steve, my mother has sent me that video a dozen times. haha


----------



## Hairazor

http://video.staged.com/preacher/getting_old__mary_maxwell


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Brand new yesterday....I just had to share. its so amazing!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Right now it is this, and it's for a good cause:


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's pretty damn funny


----------



## Wildcat

Any Canadians will remember the Hinterland animal clips from the 70's and 80's. Here's a great parody.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I haven't seen that one in a while Poor crack spider:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Lol! Good one Wildcat!


----------



## Haunted Spider

This is funny. I like the comedy and snickers built a Halloween ad that fits their current theme perfectly.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spider, that is an awesome commercial!


----------



## Hairazor

Spiderclimber, I love a good funny comercial and that one was


----------



## Wildcat

I'm the horseless headsman!!

Great commercial.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"How is that even scary?"

"Look at my head! Wooooooo!"


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

Spiderclimber - that was a funny one! I love the Headless Horseman!

Hairazor - That vid looked like everyone was having so much fun!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Copchick

Favorite scene from "The Money Pit"


----------



## dirty dollazworth

*Walken In Darkness*

Walken In Darkness:


----------



## DirtyZ




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

HR - that was really cool to watch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even Frankenstein needs love...


----------



## Copchick

^ Awwww...sniff, sniff. I like that one Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That little French bulldog is such a cutie.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*I Put a Spell on You......*

Epic video from a classic song that I'm sure we all love! Is he on acid, bath salts...or just having a great time?!! You be the judge. :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Fiend, I will never hear that song again without seeing this in my mind, heehee!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Even Frankenstein needs love...
> 
> Frankenstein's Dog - YouTube


Dogs are such chick magnets.


----------



## Hairazor

Halloween candy trading


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's a hoot


----------



## Copchick

Oh Hairazor, I laughed out loud at some of those in the video. The oral fixation candy? Hey wait a minute, they are some good candy. Raisins, burned, then peed on by your dog. Lol!!


----------



## PirateLady

I love this show


----------



## Hairazor

Pirate Lady, that was Great! I Love that show!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## RoxyBlue

As if having the lights go out in an elevator weren't scary enough....


----------



## killer20

That would scare me


----------



## Copchick

Hahahahaha! That was hysterical Roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

That cracked me up


----------



## Hairazor

Haunti, that dog and baby was a hoot!

Cats and dogs, gotta love 'em!


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, I just saw your Ghost in Elevator and laughed so hard. Wonder how many wet pants came off the elevator!


----------



## randomr8

Read by Christopher Lee


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> As if having the lights go out in an elevator weren't scary enough....
> 
> Brazilian pranks, Ghost Girl in Elevator - YouTube


Ah great, now I have to build a steampunk elevator. This would be a great scare in a haunt. Absolutely hilarious...


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Hairazor

Nailed it, Roxy!!


----------



## Tokwik

RoxyBlue said:


> As if having the lights go out in an elevator weren't scary enough....


Yeah I'm in tears.
I've had people at work that know my halloween background ask if I'd seen this video yet. I had to shamefully admit I hadn't.

Know that I have, I'm laughing my a$$ off.

Thanks for posting. That was great.


----------



## Copchick

Oh Roxy, you sure did pick a good one! That is hilarious! That is so totally my dogs and cats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The actors in that video must live with cats and dogs, because they had the quirks down perfectly.


----------



## IMU

*Santa is trippin ...*






Think someone spiked the fruit cake with something "special".


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, IMU, I was watching it thinking "I wonder what the reference to tripping is all about?" until the second part of the video started - whoa! I love seeing what people do with their music/light shows but I'd hate to be living across the street from that house if they're piping the music through loud speakers.


----------



## Hairazor

That was a wild ride!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know how the folks this lady was talking to managed not to bust a gut laughing.


----------



## Hairazor

OK, so why did the deer cross the road? To confuse this woman?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Simon's cat


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - When I was first listening to that audio, I thought for sure it was a joke by the radio station. However as it went on, I then had the firm belief that there are people who have no clue! Remember that "Here's your sign" comedy skit by Jeff Foxworthy? Yep, that's her alright. 

I love Simon's cat vids!


----------



## Tokwik

Oh Hell yeah.
For all us "older folks".

On vimeo, but none the less pure awesome.

It's A Bad Brains Christmas, Charlie Brown on Vimeo


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that was funny


----------



## Hairazor

What a fun way to start my day Tokwik!


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! That was funny Tokwik!


----------



## randomr8

don't have a full mouth of liquid when yu watch this start about 6 minutes in


----------



## Hairazor

For all you Star Wars fans and even if you aren't:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL at Darth Vader playing the accordion and the series of Jedi mind control comments at the end of the video:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

In honor of The last day of the Mayan Calendar:






Also, to show my true nerdiness, I would just like to say "So long, and thanks for all the fish" Now, who can tell me what book that comes from, without using Google?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - no Google needed


----------



## Wildcat

That time of year again


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - no Google needed


That's it, but it wasn't added until 1984, when a book by the same name was released.

Geez, I just realized what a dork I am.


----------



## Copchick

@ Wildcat - good one! I agree, "ammunition makes great stocking stuffers".


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're all wolves at heart...






I love this oh-so-tolerant dog's expressions:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick

Roxy - I loved that puppy with the wolf howls! So cute!


----------



## Hairazor

Firefighing made fun


----------



## scareme

My mood tonight..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms




----------



## RoxyBlue

That is so cute, Bio Of course, the follow-up in all good marriages to that is to turn to your wife with dog spit all over your face and say "How about a kiss, baby?::jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Bio, the horror, the horror! That is so ding cute!


----------



## Zurgh

Lets see if this works...


----------



## Copchick

This was passed along to me in an email today. Very nice.


----------



## scareme

Do you remember when Tex Ritter did the same type as a song? My Dad used to play it. And by the way, Tex Ritter was John Ritter's(of Three's Company) father. And now John's son, Jason, is an actor in Parenthood.


----------



## Tokwik

Interesting tour of the space station.

http://www.wimp.com/orbitaltour/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to play in an orchestra that does this:


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, that band was totally fun!

Now get out your kleenex!

http://silverandgoldandthee.net/V/Sk.html


----------



## Copchick

I said "Awwww!" outloud. 

http://screen.yahoo.com/premature-donkey-legs-plaster-casts-103017951.html


----------



## Haunted Spider

This is my new favorite. I haven't laughed that hard in a while. I bet all the kids there were not singing All I want for Christmas is a hippo song anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I should be ashamed of myself for laughing at that, but it's funny as hell


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I also said awww right out loud. It reminds me of a donkey we had that was born with a leg that didn't want to stay straight so the guys put a spint on it for a few days and it was fine, but no cute pink stuff!!

Haunted Spider, one of my favorite things at the zoo is the Hippos! That was too funny!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I thought it was hysterical. Wish I could like Roxy's post..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Spider said:


> I thought it was hysterical. Wish I could like Roxy's post..


You just did


----------



## the bloody chef

Haunted Spider said:


> World's Biggest Fart - The Hippo - YouTube
> 
> This is my new favorite. I haven't laughed that hard in a while. I bet all the kids there were not singing All I want for Christmas is a hippo song anymore.


OMG! That is Hippo-sterical! Anyone who thinks otherwise is a Hippo-crite! And I was just going to the store to buy stuff to make a big pot of chili!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Saw this on TV, and had to share it with my fellow haunters:


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, I love that commercial, I get a big smile everytime I see it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I've never seen that commercial - that's hilarious!


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Wildcat

Only in Canada :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was great, Wildcat


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you Canada!


----------



## the bloody chef

Geez! With Canada being that tough on immigration those pesky zombies will never leave, eh!!! :zombie::zombie::zombie:


----------



## Wildcat

We're not to worried right now. It's winter. They won't make it passed the northern states. Spring on the other hand, I'll be on Mooseback with my machete and bow just waiting for them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny once you get past the egg beaters ad


----------



## Copchick

^ That's a funny one Roxy!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I have to comment on the Canada video and say Wow Political figures with a scenes of humor!


----------



## Wildcat

Considering most are a bunch of clowns they should have one


----------



## Wildcat

This is awesome. May have to do this some time.


----------



## Hairazor

That was a day brightener, Wildcat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, that was sweet


----------



## Wildcat

More great covers.


----------



## Wildcat

One of our greatest comics/reporters up here.


----------



## Just Whisper

That was great wildcat.

This one has been around the internet for years, but it is still one of my favorites. I will walk around the house for days singing the mean kitty song.


----------



## Wildcat

Oh crap! I can't play that in my house or my 4yr old will use up a months worth of bandwidth in one day.


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

I was crying laughing the first time I watched this:


----------



## Hairazor

paper free world?

Le papier ne sera jamais mort / Paper is not dead ! on Vimeo


----------



## Hairazor

Wildcat that shampoo prank had me in stitches, hairdresser that I am!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected] free world - revenge is sweet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is so funny!!! Poor little alligator....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's hilarious!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, that's hilarious!


:jol:I know...my niece sent it to me...I have probably watched it 10 times...the cheetah and the antelope bouncing around.... I am sitting here like an idiot, laughing so hard...


----------



## Hairazor

That's a good morning laugh P5!


----------



## Wildcat

LOL P5. Just goes to show you should be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Tokwik

This is cool.


----------



## Copchick

P5 - That video was hilarious! I loved the zebra's and gator. Well, the other parts were pretty funny too!

Roxy - That video is great! I can only imagine that the salesman would probably have had to check his shorts when he got back. Funny one!


----------



## Copchick

Someone sent this to me and I'm reading it here at work, with a tear in my eye. I love my dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs rule!


----------



## Hairazor

Thank God he made dogs!


----------



## Hairazor

Tron Dance = Fun!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## BioHazardCustoms




----------



## Hairazor

It's the apples Bio!!


----------



## Tokwik

Hauntiholik...

So creepy and yet so awesome. Nice little twist on Easter.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw this on TV - it's a hoot


----------



## Tokwik

Wingsuit p0rn


----------



## Zurgh




----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, Awwwwww!


----------



## Hairazor

This is so joyous!

http://www.wimp.com/bestcoin/


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Haunted Spider

It isn't youtube but still a video and a very well done one at that. a-zombie-bitten-father-tries-to-save-his-infant-daughter

Fair warning, you might cry.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Great find , Haunted Spider . Excellent short , very moving .


----------



## Hairazor

Haunted Spider, that was worth watching.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Not really a fan of dubstep, but you have to respect this guys beatbox skills.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a Creepy Crawlers Thing Maker when I was a kid - wish I still did, too The original version had metal molds and heating blocks, and somehow we managed not to burn the house down or majorly injure ourselves.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That one cracked me up


----------



## Hairazor

That parrot was a kill!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I like how they just walk away from the destruction - so like a cat


----------



## MorbidFun




----------



## RoxyBlue

More talking animal fun:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## IMU




----------



## IMU




----------



## RoxyBlue

That was hilarious


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love that!

Here's one for Star Trek geeks:


----------



## Copchick

I love this lamb!


----------



## Wildcat

I almost irrigated my nose with this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a hoot, WC


----------



## Wildcat

Love this band.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

This afternoon I'm on a "Double Trouble" kick - i.e. the _Macbeth_ witches' incantation set to music by John Williams, from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_. Makes me happy and always gives me goosebumps.

:biggrinkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Love it!


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like the sound of a baby laughing and a dog being goofy to brighten up your day






Troops should always be welcomed home this way:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here is how a cat welcomes home its military owner:






Cats just see things differently:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, the Dog Welcome brought tears and the Cat one brought laughter!


----------



## Copchick

I love watching the dogs' welcome home videos. The song and the video brought tears to my eyes also. They have such joy when they're reunited. Awesome!

What a beautiful sweet doberman, and that baby's laugh is infectious!


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha roxy.

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## IMU

*Dancing Queen*


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, Ha! That's a funny one IMU. I'm sure it took alot of thought and practice for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hilarious! I can see some haunt applications for that - just change the card guys to zombies


----------



## Hairazor

IMU, Dancing Queen got it goin' on!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Good one IMU!


----------



## PirateLady

I agree Roxy,, could do something Halloween themed for that .... That was a good one IMU


----------



## Copchick

I love this dog's reaction to eating a lime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, I've never seen a dog react that way to food!


----------



## [email protected]

You know how your neck muscles/tendons seize up when you taste something very sour? I think the dog is trying to counteract that by throwing his head back and stretching his neck out. Whatever the reason, that's a great clip.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hilarious video, Haunti


And who could not love the Muppets?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Too bad tots would try to smash one of these.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's an impressive piece of engineering.


----------



## MurrayTX

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=UEnyJxaxTp8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DUEnyJxaxTp8%26feature%3Dyoutu.be

Sooooo.... I don't know how to embed the video. Anyway truly sadistic The Ring prank that should have ended with the victim kneecapping the perpetrator.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=UEnyJxaxTp8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hauntiholik

MurrayTX said:


> Sooooo.... I don't know how to embed the video. Anyway truly sadistic The Ring prank that should have ended with the victim kneecapping the perpetrator.


The url from youtube mobile won't embed here.

Here's the video:


----------



## MurrayTX

Gracias. B-)


----------



## Hauntiholik

kauldron said:


> I'll try again, hopefully this one won't disappear...


Do not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, racist, sexist, discriminatory or otherwise volatile. Our site caters to everyone from age 13 and up and from all walks of life.


----------



## Hairazor

MurrayTX, that would have been heartstopping!


----------



## kauldron

Never really watched Jimmy Kimmel but this is funny...


----------



## Haunted Spider

next Halloween we can share my candy. That was funny....Good video


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep. This was really broadcasted today. The Bay area news station KTVU is the new Moe's Tavern, apparently.


----------



## Evil Queen

Heads will roll for that one.


----------



## Hairazor

Holy Buckets, talk about checking your facts!


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hauntiholik said:


> Yep. This was really broadcasted today. The Bay area news station KTVU is the new Moe's Tavern, apparently.





Hairazor said:


> Holy Buckets


Based on the KTVU report he could have been one of the alternate pilots


----------



## MorbidFun

kauldron said:


> Never really watched Jimmy Kimmel but this is funny...
> 
> YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kid I Ate All Their Halloween Candy Again - YouTube


wow LOL


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you have seen the new superman movie, this is hysterical. If you haven't, it won't really ruin anything, but it might give away a secret or two, that they parody off of. None the less, here it is.


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## awokennightmare

Most of the How it Should Have Ended crack me up! They are so good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious, N:jol: That took a lot of planning and he's got a great barbershop voice.


----------



## Spooky1

N. Phantom, that was A riot. He has a good voice too.


----------



## Copchick

This is great!


----------



## [email protected]

Bugs Bunny vs. Witch Hazel in a cackle-off. I loved this as a kid and it's still 34 seconds of hilarity.


----------



## scareme

Copchick, laughed my butt off at that one. The wife was fantastic.

Stari, I love Mel Blanc. He could do the whole show by himself. All the voices. I wonder if his throat hurt. at the end of the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, CC, that was so FUNNY! Wish I'd been there live to see it, because they were good. too

Now everybody DANCE BREAK!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, that was a totally great start to my day, and thank goodness I was at home because I couldn't stop myself from laughing out loud through most of it.


----------



## Hairazor

Stari, what a great laugh off!


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, putting playing cards in the wheel spokes would give almost the same sound and definitely be cheaper:jol:


----------



## scareme

"Jealous much?" lol I thought the same thing Roxy. The old playing card in the spokes, until you drove your dad crazy and he made you take it out and give the clothes pin back to your mom.


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta admire a guy who thinks up that use for bubble wrap


----------



## kauldron

That was a great video Copchick. I laughed so much but they were great. Nice find.


----------



## kauldron

Some of these were funny, not sure if anyone else has seen this video or not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Dad, you're gonna pay!" "Dad, that wasn't funny!" LOL

The little girl who took one look and said "no" cracked me up, too


----------



## kauldron

I can't believe I found this. I thought I would never see this movie again. Does anyone but me remember Mr. Boogedy from the 80s on Disney?!? I loved this movie and the sequel, Bride of Boogedy is on there too. I am definetly sharing these with my kids, I hope they like them as much as I do


----------



## Hairazor

Kauldron, we loved Mr. Boogedy at our house! Thanks for posting!


----------



## WickedOne1414

_I watch this almost daily! bwah ahahaha_


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thats great. love the kids face. Total terror to laughter in seconds


----------



## Hairazor

WickedO that is a fun vid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw this one on TV:


----------



## Hairazor

Zombies deserve good phone service too!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## theundeadofnight

Frightmaster-General , great video . Funny and informative .


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, now that was entertaining - confusing, yes, but entertaining


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## kauldron

Holy Cow FG, that was a lot of information. Can I just still call it Holland?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

"What's so funny?"

"Shut your mouth!"


----------



## debbie5

LMAO at Wildcat's vid...


----------



## goneferal

What was that kid's name? Rocktar?


----------



## Hairazor

Laugh now while it is still hot out


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's bad when the snow plow tips over:googly:

I hate that helpless feeling you get when your car starts sliding and you have no way of stopping it - been there! Other than that, I was not ashamed to laugh at loud at a lot of those winter malfunctions


----------



## Spooky1

Lesson from the video, if it's icy, stay inside.


----------



## kauldron

I love it when the reporter gets nailed with the wave of snow from the plow at around 1:47. That is hilarious.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Interesting analysis. The comment about the valley between safety and danger is dead on when talking about robots and androids. When they look either entirely robotic or entirely human, they aren't generally seen as creepy. When they look almost, not quite human, they make you feel very uneasy. That "near miss" look is unsettling.


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's hilarious and so well done, too!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

A lesson in conlang


----------



## MilesD

You mean I'm supposed to pick 1 fav?))) Okay, that's the first thing that crossed my mind


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I feel like all my favorite videos are too profane to post here.


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's hilarious


----------



## Hairazor

^ I am soooo that guy (gal)!


----------



## scareme

I laughed so hard I cried.

Stop it! Stop it now!


----------



## Haunted Spider

That was funny Scareme. I don't think he liked being scared too much. What is really funny is they were going through with a giant bright light on to make sure the shot was good and they still got scared miserably. Think if they didn't have the camera light. haha


----------



## Hairazor

"Why are you making me go first? I'm protecting you!" Hahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was hilarious! If I'd been the camera person, I probably would have dropped the equipment from laughing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This was freaking hilarious! I've got tears coming out of my eyes from laughing so hard! This is brilliant!


----------



## kauldron

scareme's video was awesome, I keep watching it over and over.
A coworker showed me this video. I feel sorry for the guy but it is funny all the same


----------



## Haunted Spider

Actual fist through the screen. That is funny indeed.

I saw this the other day, a pro NBA player in heavy make up taking on unsuspecting Bball players. Sponsored by pepsi but hysterical none the less.


----------



## Hairazor

Kauldron, talk about screams like a girl!

Haunted Spider, sweeeet!


----------



## Tokwik

I'm sure this was probably posted years ago when it first aired, but saw it again last night and just had to share.

http://rutube.ru/video/325f0a19b3764aef4ee03a047aecc442/

Very difficult clip to find on US based sites, so I believe this one is Russian.

***edit*** 
Better link.


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha Tokwik. I was trying not to laugh out loud at work watching it.


----------



## kauldron

Jimmy Kimmel's at it again....


----------



## RoxyBlue

A "Who's Better: Thor or Loki?" video along the lines of the AT&T commercials:


----------



## Copchick

Oh man, I had to get caught up on the recent videos. Ha, ha! Funny ones too. Scareme, I saw both of those videos on Ellen and I was laughing so hard. I had some of my co-workers watching and laughing at it too. Oh and you can't forget about Jimmy Kimmel's vedeo. Those kids are so cute. You really gotta love the kids that are a little sad but they say 'that's okay". Cute kids!


----------



## Copchick

Remember this? Paul Simon and Chevy Chase singing and being funny on Simon's video of "You Can Call Me Al". Watch the expressions on Simons face and Chevy Chase just acting like, well, himself. (I don't why it's not coming up in frame, only the link)


----------



## Hairazor

Copchock, Chevy is always entertaining and Paul was no slouch!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Odd... My post seems to have disappeared... :confusevil:

Link removed by moderator


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frightmaster-General said:


> Odd... My post seems to have disappeared... :confusevil:
> 
> Link removed by moderator


The video you posted (twice) violates the forum rules. Do not do it again.

No insulting, degrading or other forms of inflammatory posts are allowed.

Do not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, racist, sexist, discriminatory or otherwise volatile. Our site caters to everyone from age 13 and up and from all walks of life.

No religious discussions or content. As with politics, religious topics are very polarizing. The only exception to this is discussions on the historical significance that religious observances have played on shaping Halloween in modern times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One for the math geeks:






And one for the classical music geeks - orchestra flash mob:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, to think I wasted my time in math class doing math when I could have been doodling!

I have seen the flash mob one before but it is a treat every time I see it


----------



## Copchick

I love the orchestra!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I thought this one was hilarious.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Hahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 was laughing about that commercial on TV yesterday


----------



## Copchick

Ha! That was a funny one Haunted Spider.


----------



## kauldron

Will Reid said:


> Haha, that is funny. But it's an SNL skit.


I was watching a Best of Thanksgiving SNL episode last night and I thought I recognized that guy. Kind of let the air out of the balloon you know. But either way it is a pretty funny video.


----------



## Adam I

Wandering around youtube and found vincent price full rap for thriller.


----------



## Hairazor

I love this little girl, she's signing for her deaf parents


----------



## RoxyBlue

They should have hired that child to sign for Nelson Mandela's funeral


----------



## scareme

She is a doll. And she sure knows where that camera is. I expect to see her in movies real soon.


----------



## Copchick

^ That was awesome! She's adorable too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My ultimate favorite!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

First time hearing this song, woke up to it and I shed tears. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I LOVE this commercial.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 Baby It's Cold Outside brought a chuckle

Dark Angel, AMEN! and I needed a kleenex before it was even 1/4 way through

P5, I have not seen the origami commercial but was glad I still had the kleenex from Dark Angel's video


----------



## Copchick

Here's what made me smile...


----------



## Hairazor

How cool was that^? Kudos to those Merry Pranksters!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved the guy on the bench blowing a kiss to heaven


----------



## scareme

http://screen.yahoo.com/viral-hits/curious-cat-licks-vacuum-111005084.html


----------



## Hairazor

Oh those crazy cats!


----------



## scareme

My cat runs if you even turn the vacuum on in the same room.


----------



## Wildcat

Have to watch in order to get it.


----------



## Hairazor

Teehee ^


----------



## scareme

That was hilarious Wildcat. I ended up watching a few move vids, and found this one. I want a chicken like that.


----------



## Hairazor

Lizzy is quite the chick!,


----------



## Copchick

Anyone with cats will relate to how cautious they are and how hilarious they can be when scared by something. This video had me crying! Enjoy.


----------



## Hairazor

That was a good day brightener ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you love to have this in your haunt?:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^Love the lady who pulled the blanket over the baby's head.


----------



## scareme

Copchick, It was funny how big the tails were on those cats. I love the cat who said, no, no, no, no. lol

Roxy, I've babysat that kid before. The parents had to pay three times the going rate.


----------



## scareme

"Oh my god, there's a little girl in a dress" LMAO Cause we all know the is nothing scarier than a little girl in a dress. "See little girl, I will not hesitate to punch you." That guy is sacred.


----------



## Hairazor

That was a hoot Scareme, corn fields can be daunting, and funny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"This is where it goes down, man!" Hilarious!


----------



## Copchick

He was scared of the little girl!!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus




----------



## RoxyBlue

Charming, sweet, and very touching.


----------



## scareme

Graveyard_Ghost, LMAO I never thought of that before. Who wouldn't look at an explosion?

Roxy that was sweet, just like you.


----------



## scareme

I just love Keith Richards. Keith said I had Mick's back. After the concert Keith bailed the guy out of jail.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Tee Hee!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Animals vs Reporters


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! There were some funny critters there. I liked the stalking turkey. Made me laugh when he kept popping his head up around the car.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the many reasons wolves are cool:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Too cool!


----------



## Copchick

Very interesting! I visited Montana in 2004 and while horse back riding in Yellowstone, I saw a wolf in the valley. He was a pretty gray color. It's so interesting to hear how one species of animal can have such an impact on everything else.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Even though I sound like an idiot, this is still my favorite youtube video at the moment:


----------



## Hairazor

That's a great video Bio!


----------



## scareme

Roxy, great choices of videos. I laughed my butt off at the bloopers. Like Copchick, I found the turkey one hilarious. And the wolf one fascinating. 

Bio, I can never see to much of you on TV. You've set the bar pretty high for yourself. You know they will be back out next year.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Newest video out by Pepsi Max with Jeff Gordon taking an online journalist for a ride after he bashed the first video calling it fake. Hysterical.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was hilarious:jol:


----------



## Copchick

^ Hilarious!


----------



## Hairazor

That ^ was fun, Haunted Spider!


----------



## Copchick

I want to hug and high-five these guys! What they do is just awesome. Get ready for a lump in your throat and a tear in your eye.

http://screen.yahoo.com/inspiration/bikers-change-lives-abused-children-234809991.html


----------



## Hairazor

Bless these guys hearts Copchick. Too bad we usually only see the bad side of "bikers". I always tear up, also, at the Patriot Guard Riders who honor our Military Heroes at their funerals.


----------



## scareme

HS, I love how Jeff taught that guy a lesson. I've always thought critics are that way because they can't do whatever it is, so they criticize everyone else.

CC, Great Video. Those guys are just a bunch of teddy bears. Unless you're the abuser, then they are grizzlies.

Here's a video I saw recently that I love. But then, I've always had a soft spot for a man in uniform.

http://wtkr.com/2014/03/04/watch-ru...y-tribute-to-95-year-old-veteran-during-race/


----------



## Hairazor

Makes a person feel good doesn't it Scareme


----------



## Copchick

^ I saw that video this morning on the news. How awesome!


----------



## scareme

I love me some Bacon!!!


----------



## Hairazor

That looks like some of the best of (B)acon


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Wildcat

This kid could talk his way out of anything.
My 3 year old must argue and debate everything!- YouTube


----------



## Hairazor

Linda, Linda, Linda, what a kid!


----------



## Copchick

HR - That video was hilarious! Creepy and hilarious.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Arnold gets his own tank, and crushes random stuff with it. I found it funnier than it probably is but it was fun none the less.


----------



## Hairazor

If you have ever had a child in dance--come to think of it even if you haven't


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want a tank so I can crush some bubble wrap, too!

Hairazor, that little girl was definitely marching to the beat of her own drummer


----------



## scareme

If I had a tank I would want to crush glass. I like the sound od breaking glass.

That little girl made me think of two things. One, I wonder if she had to go to the bathroom. And the other, the movie about Tina Turner's life. When she was little, she had to leave the choir, because she wasn't like everybody else. This little girl may be a future Tina Turner.


----------



## Wildcat

Are you sleeping with the lights on tonight?

Lights Out - Who's There Film Challenge (2013)- YouTube


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Hairazor

+1 isn't just in Canada, bwhahahaha!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I liked the plus 1. Here they just go with chance of sun to make you feel happy. haha


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Haunted Spider

Winter breaking point. This is how I feel today.


----------



## Hairazor

I have days when I too need a double


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Burn, baby, burn ^


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## scareme

Wildcat said:


> Are you sleeping with the lights on tonight?
> 
> Lights Out - Who's There Film Challenge (2013)- YouTube


Damn you Wildcat! I watched that clip at 11:30 and it's almost 12:30 now. Yes I screamed when I watched it, glad I didn't wake up Rick. But then I started watching people watching the clip, and an hour's gone by. I'm laughing my butt off, and I think men are more scared than women. At least they scream higher.



Hauntiholik said:


>


I saw that on the news tonight Haunti. We have all our fancy computers and machines, and I think sometimes Mother Nature just says, "You think you got me figured out? Just watch this!" They said it was a dirt devil, and the big dark spots are tumbleweeds on fire. And everywhere they land the start more fires. I don't know how those firefighters do it. We are running into a lot of burns down here too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat, that was hilarious


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the dog does when you're not at home:


----------



## Hairazor

^ But the cat is allowed on the bed?


----------



## scareme

I love how the dog stops and listens to see if someone is coming home. I have the feeling this is not the first time she/he's done that. We had a dog that would get up on the couch while we were gone, and she would give herself away by having her tail and ears down and not being able to look at us when we got home. If she had just acted normal we would not have guessed. But she acted so guilty, and there would be two warm spots on the couch. The other spot belonging to the cat, who was "sound asleep" on the rug, and never giving herself away. I can imagine her telling the dog, "Now act cool when they get home and they'll never know. ,,, Drat! Damn dog, she gave us away again."


----------



## Wildcat

scareme said:


> Damn you Wildcat! I watched that clip at 11:30 and it's almost 12:30 now. Yes I screamed when I watched it, glad I didn't wake up Rick. But then I started watching people watching the clip, and an hour's gone by. I'm laughing my butt off, and I think men are more scared than women. At least they scream higher.


My wife didn't get past the first hallway light click and she left the room chanting "Don't watch it! Don't watch it!" :jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider

This was fun. Setting off mousetraps in slow motion. It looks like he is just moving them with his mind like the Matrix. Wickedly cool.


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch! ^


----------



## Wildcat

For all of us that have dealt with old man winter a little to long.


----------



## Hairazor

I hear you ^


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## randomr8

*Let's All Raise the Dead*


----------



## Haunted Spider

I think I need to build two of these (if I can figure out how) and have kid wars at the Halloween display.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Oh my gosh! Want one! How cool would that be?


----------



## Copchick

Oh, I like that HS! That could be so much fun battling with the neighbors. I could also shoot the people (not the dogs) who don't clean up after their dogs who poop in my yard.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I was thinking of having two at the camp ground for the kids to battle it out with the minion theme. I even have a parachute from a few years back. Now to just figure out how to build the barrels 

Who knew you could make a bigger version of the little hand held one I have.


----------



## Hairazor

I want to tickle me a penguin

http://blog.petflow.com/a-little-pe...penguin&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=lion


----------



## Copchick

Awwww! Cookie is so stinkin' cute!!! How can anyone not smile after seeing that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When your dad is DreamWorks artist Daniel Hashimoto, you get to be in cool movies


----------



## Hairazor

That kid ^ sure picked a cool Dad!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Effects of having a light saber. For me and probably most others, Instant amputation. Otherwise, I loved that video.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hilarious messing with the weather channel people. Dress up in green and have fun poking them.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Love it!


----------



## Copchick

This just struck me funny. A bunny looking like blood is dripping from his mouth. So innocent, yet disturbing. If my rabbit, Punkin was eating raspberries and looked like that, I'd be laughing my butt off.


----------



## kauldron

Copchick, that gives me an idea for a new costume. HANNIBAL LEPUS!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I did get the giggles, Copchick!


----------



## ATLfun

Copchick said:


> This just struck me funny. A bunny looking like blood is dripping from his mouth. So innocent, yet disturbing. If my rabbit, Punkin was eating raspberries and looked like that, I'd be laughing my butt off.


Cute video. I was amazed that it had 8 million hits. How in the world does that happen? Any my halloween video only has 200. :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick

Oh my God! That was awful to watch but awesome to see the cat get right in there after that dog. That cat deserves a can of tuna!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, cat! You did your family proud!


----------



## Hairazor

Yowza! Go cat, go!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I was just going to post this video. I saw it last night....that cat was bad-ass! I think cats are swell.


----------



## ATLfun

Man, that cat looked like it was shot out of a cannon. Unbelievable!


----------



## Zurgh

One kick-ass cat! I hope the owners of that dog were punished severely.


----------



## ATLfun

Went to show the cat video to my wife and she had already seen it. Apparently, it made the local newscast here in Atlanta. Talk about going viral!


----------



## Hairazor

Did I hear no shoveling?

http://sfglobe.com/?id=832&src=share_fb_new_832


----------



## Copchick

Okay, get some tissues ready...this rescued goat missed his friend. Look how happy he gets when they're reunited.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/26/depressed-goat_n_5391433.html


----------



## Hairazor

^ Tissue please! My dog is sitting on my lap and she watched this with interest and a couple times put her head closer to the screen. Yes! Animals have feelings too!


----------



## scareme

In the same idea as Copchick's video, here's one about two elephants. My favorite line is, "I don't know who the first person was that put a chain on her, but I'm glad to know I was last to take it off."


----------



## Hairazor

Between your ^ and Copchick 's animal videos and your 2 music videos in the Memorial Day thread, I am keeping my tissues pretty wet!


----------



## scareme

Sorry, but misery loves company. So glad I could share some tears with you.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love those vintage songs - and the vintage cartoons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weird Al Yankovic Star Wars/American Pie parody:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Using rosin dust to see the laser lines was pretty funny


----------



## Hairazor

I love to listen to, and watch, the Piano Guys


----------



## Copchick

Check this out. Baby's gender reveal gone bad...

http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/local...al-video-shows-boys-re/nfM5T/?ref=cbTopWidget


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Lord Homicide

Now that's hilarious Jeff... LOL!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, poor little boy. What's he gonna do?

FrightenersE, got a good laugh outa that


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Mattimus

Not the most sensitive of videos.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Meow....that's it....Meow.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

The best jump Frank has ever done is to come in through his pet door that in the window and land a good eight feet out into the room. You would think somebody was after him or something. I think that is just a cat thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The little girl's reaction at the end of the video was so adorable


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Fun with perspective


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Jan, I LOVE that video! Wow! So tricky-trickster. I think things like that are amazingly fun to watch.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think I've found the dance for my group for this year's TOT'ers! What ya think??


----------



## Hairazor

Go Zombie, Go! Go P5, Go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wanna be a zombie dancer:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

A car graveyard, how sad!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

Aww, that is so cute, HR! Critters always seem to know. Whenever I have to stretch my back and I lay on the floor, the dogs and cats all come around wanting to play or be petted. Silly pets!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I think they're just so happy to have their humans down at their level.

My cat Rachel used to do something similar whenever I was practicing the violin. She would sit next to me and try to bat the bow with her paw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Farming gangnam style:jol:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## GothicCandle

this certanly is a very odd video...


----------



## kauldron

This guys channel on YouTube is pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beluga whale says "Boo!"

The fun starts at about 50 seconds in:


----------



## Hairazor

Someone had that ^ on my Facebook page and I couldn't take my eyes away! How cool is that!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a major rehair in someone's future

There must have been a third cello playing off stage, because there were a lot of notes not being covered by what they were playing on their instruments:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

2Cellos rocked it!! Bravo!!


----------



## Copchick

Whoa! That was cool!


----------



## Headless

I saw the Cello a while back. Awesome!

Is this thread for least favourite. I just saw a Youtube video today that I will never be able to unsee for the rest of my life. A lady doing the Ice Bucket challenge in a mankini..... Evidently she posted it on Facebook for her friends as a bit of a laugh and someone picked it up and reposted it. Now it's viral on the internet. I wonder why people don't think before getting...... well......... overexposed on the internet.......


----------



## Headless

I should add watch at own risk - what is seen can never be unseen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> I wonder why people don't think before getting...... well......... overexposed on the internet.......


Because there's a Stupid Gene in some folks' DNA:jol:


----------



## Copchick

When Simone Sciumbata, the owner of a Labrador retriever named Walter, was given a video camera for his birthday this summer, he decided to let Walter use it first.

Sciumbata, 25, strapped the camera onto 3-year-old Walter just before the dog made his daily run from the home of Sciumbata's girlfriend in Siracusa, Sicily, to the beach.

You can almost feel his joy too!


----------



## Hairazor

Walter is Booking!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope the camera was waterproof


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's for the environment !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hilarious

I have a co-worker who could make a living filling cars that way....


----------



## Hairazor

Thank goodness it is sanitary technology, ahahahaha!


----------



## Haunted Spider




----------



## RoxyBlue

That kid was booking


----------



## Hairazor

Making the rounds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky car wash prank:


----------



## Hairazor

What will they think of next?


----------



## Haunted Spider

My new favorite


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

We love that song - so funny:jol:

The cell phone crashing is hilarious.


----------



## Hairazor

That cell phone prank video was a fun clip to start the day

The Halloween song was very catchy


----------



## kauldron

Ellen sent her producer to another haunted house. This is too funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I've got tears in my eyes from laughing at that:jol:

The task was simple - go straight down the runway and ignore the distractions.

This is why we love golden retrievers:jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hilarious soccer shoot out spoof. 




I am sure it won't embed right as I can never get it to so Thanks in advance to Roxy or Haunti for fixing it for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^HS, try editing the post and removing the "s" from "https" - that should work

And another reason to love golden retrievers:


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks Roxy, worked like a charm.


----------



## Hairazor

A bit long but so funny


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## randomr8

Any Trekkies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious!:jol:

Someone had time on his hands, putting together all those bits


----------



## Hairazor

"Make it so" CLEVER!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two hilarious Honda commercials:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Haunted Spider

I have watched this 5 times in a row and laughed out loud each time. Good thing no one is in the office today.


----------



## Hairazor

Ahahahaha ^


----------



## Copchick

This is the most precious dog! He has no idea he is different than the other dogs. What an inspiration! If this dog can overcome his disability, surely humans can quit their whining over the silly dumb stuff and learn something from this sweet dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That dog has better balance on two legs than I do:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I have a new hero, Duncan and his Humans!


----------



## Copchick

When I found this, I was howling! I love this officer's facial expressions and when he has a straight face when ( I'm supposing) a civilian is around. I am so glad we don't have driver facing cameras, only the rear seat and forward facing. I have to wonder if someone set him up and turned the front facing camera around. Ha ha!


----------



## Hairazor

^ He's a hoot


----------



## RoxyBlue

He totally rocked that song:jol:


----------



## scarycher

Love the shake it off vid


----------



## Spooky1

That cop has his groove going.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Hairazor

That ^ is a fav


----------



## Copchick

Ha, Ha! I hadn't seen that one. Love Danny Trejo as Marsha and Steve Buscemi as Jan!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And another Snickers commercial - subtitled:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, hahaha, I hadn't seen ^

I love a Good commercial, great laughs in under a minute!!


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - that is a great Snickers commercial.


----------



## scareme

Proof that cats do what they want. I love the look the cat gives it's owner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that cat reminds me of one of my young nephews. Tell him "no" and he looks right at you while trying to continue with whatever he wasn't supposed to be doing:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, that's cats alright, Scareme


----------



## Haunted Spider

Awesome Family Feud Answer


----------



## Hairazor

My sister just posted that ^ on Facebook, what a howl!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This bear is determined he's going to have road kill for dinner


----------



## Haunted Spider

I liked this video by Geiko. It was rather funny to watch play out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That made me laugh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless driver prank






And outtakes


----------



## mikkojay

Sorry if this is a duplicate, but I can't stop watching it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, captures the essence of the movie perfectly:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs who fail at being dogs.


----------



## Haunted Spider

That was a fun video overall to watch. I cringed a few times though when the dogs jumped for a ball and landed on their backs or funny on their legs and fell over. That is how my Bulldog tore her ACL and we went through a 3000 dollar surgery/recovery bill. Fun video otherwise.


----------



## Copchick

That was hilarious Roxy! I was cringing too seeing them fall.

Here's a sweet video. Listen to the music too, it fits the vid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He's so adorable and so tiny!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet but I still don't want any in my house


----------



## scareme

I want to be a volunteer at Bat World Statuary. But I would never be a volunteer at Bear World Statutory. I hate bears. They are out to kill us. 

But I did love the doggie fail video. I laughed until I couldn't catch my breath,


----------



## Hairazor

www.youtube.com/user/AnimalistToo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What a great face that little guy has


----------



## Copchick

Aww, what a little sweetie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best show-and-tell ever (although not the best quality video)






Another video (much better) of a similar puppet in action:


----------



## Hairazor

T-Rex rules, Totally awssssss


----------



## scareme

Beef, it's what's for dinner. I know there are a thousand of these videos out there. But I thought Copchick might enjoy this one. And you know how I love a man in uniform. Wait, these guys aren't in uniform. Oh well, enjoy.


----------



## Hairazor

America's finest, oh yeah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was hilarious!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Hairazor

Ahhaha, sneaky dog!


----------



## Copchick

@ Scareme - I love seeing military doing fun videos like that! What hotties too! Thanks for the eye candy. 

Spooky1 - that is one sneaky dog. Hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What not to eat when on the moon:


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, haaaaa! I still giggle at farts. :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh hohohoho! Moon farts!


----------



## Spooky1

In Space, No One can hear you Fart!


----------



## Copchick

A couple weeks ago when I saw this on tv, I howled!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^So funny Tina! I like how the old mustard look embarassed when she squirted out mustard. (Ha, ha, ha)

This is my favorite show on television. Chip and Joanna Gaines and their show "Fixer Upper" is such a great show, and their outtakes are hilarious. They are a great couple for sure. 





Chip is So FUNNY!


----------



## Hairazor

Funny stuff Copchick and P5, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Please someone on here understand spanish and tell me what they are saying. Even without knowing, this is hysterical. For all the non spanish speakers, jump ahead to the elevator. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## Copchick

Oh that is a funny one, HS.


----------



## Hairazor

Who knew a "toothpick" could make you go bananas


----------



## Haunted Spider

I thought this one was going to be informative. It started that way then became hysterical. I was trying to suppress my laugh at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had no idea there were so many novel ways to dice an onion:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

That onion video did get me chuckling, I have been doing it the hard way all these years


----------



## Copchick

Damn, so that's how it's done! I've been doing it wrong all these years. Mom never taught me these techniques. 

I think this falls in the instructional video category like Scareme's freezing water vid.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I showed the onion video to my wife last night. She is very gullible. When he threw it against the wall, she asks Does that actually work? I nearly died laughing.


----------



## kauldron

I think this sends a nice message


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ "Like whatever you want to like - except the Ravens"


----------



## Hairazor

Yep kauldron, sounds like a Dad


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> ^ "Like whatever you want to like - except the Ravens"


Um, I didn't see the problem with that line.  I did like his sentiment, aw.

Pittsburgh Dad is pretty popular around these parts.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey! She can like whatever she wants ... Even the Ravens


----------



## Copchick




----------



## deadSusan

Well it seems to be an effective way to get your cows to exercise. I didn't realize they were that inquisitive. Really wild!


----------



## Hairazor

What must those cows be thinking, giggle snort giggle


----------



## Spooky1

Are R/C cars going to replace border collies now?


----------



## madmomma

Hahaha, those crazy cows!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If velociraptors were pets, they might be like cats....


----------



## Copchick

^ Lmao! Trust me, sometimes cats can like velociraptors.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That was fabulous and hilarious!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Resonant Chamber*


----------



## Hairazor

Love all these Cool videos


----------



## BillyVanpire

interesting new video out...

after hearing this i thought it might be a good fit for papa voodoo.
(maybe loop the chorus)

NSFW: some offensive words


----------



## Spooky1

I'd love to build something like this.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Where was that day care ^ when my kids were small????


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious:jol:


----------



## deadSusan

Horror Movie Daycare!! Love it!


----------



## Hairazor

With Thanksgiving on the way, remember, never buy a turkey too big to handle

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=1a2eb03d7749ffc39a415835bb502d2b&oe=5637B8C4


----------



## Haunted Spider

These always make me laugh. I think the Ellen show on going through a haunt are great every year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm laughing crying at that. The comments are so hilarious:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my all time favorite Christmas light shows:


----------



## Hairazor

This is so majestic


----------



## scareme

You say amazing. I say I just crapped myself.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of Wizards in Winter, here's a bell ringer version that is fabulous.


----------



## Hairazor

Tebowie, heehee

Bell ringers A+++


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, the bell ringers are amazing. Roxy was showing me other videos of them, include a version of Don't Fear the Reaper.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Styrofoam slicer you can make at home. I think I need to make one of these.


----------



## Hairazor

Tis the season


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny when it happens to someone else. The daughter's comment at the end is perfect


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slow but sure::


----------



## Hairazor

What a sweetie ^


----------



## Spooky1

What happens when you cross the Walking Dead and Benny Hill.


----------



## Hairazor

Looks about right ^


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Adorable, at least until it gets to be several hundred pounds:jol:


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

The baby elephant. OH MY GOD.


----------



## Haunted Spider




----------



## RoxyBlue

Cookie Monster rules!


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta love Cookie Monster


----------



## Spooky1

I too agree, Cookie Monster rules


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never saw this happen at a Starbucks.


----------



## Hairazor

I want some of what she's ^ drinking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fabulous job of coordinating film dance clips with the song.


----------



## Hairazor

Loved every second of it ^


----------



## halstaff

Was on our weekly tech talk video chat and was reminded of one of my favorites by one of our own, Dead Things. Brings back great memories.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious!


----------



## Hairazor

Funny funny stuff halstaff


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, there's cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think one of my coworkers plays that game...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baby workout time!


----------



## Hairazor

That ^ was the cutest thing I have seen all week


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

^^^^ Love that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Adorable!


----------



## Hairazor

Rolling dogs and flouncing dogs, gotta love 'em


----------



## scareme

I've been following the videos from Chris P. Bacon for awhile now. This newscaster makes me laugh because his laugh is so contagious.






Chris P. as a baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baby pigs are so frikkin CUTE!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

Hairazor-Loved that. I would go to that carwash every week.

Roxy-Once again, does Spooky1 know how lucky he is? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

What it's like to have a sister:






Or a brother:


----------



## Hairazor

So funny ^


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Anyone seen this one? I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha! I don't see this as a problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spoken like a true dog lover:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I'm with Copchick on this one, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bad lip reading, Star Wars style:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steampunk feast for the eyes


----------



## Hairazor

That was fun, I love Steampunk!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

NFL bad lip reading


----------



## Hairazor

^ Funny stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs who can't figure out stairs


----------



## Hairazor

Hee Hee, ^ whatever gets you up or down


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha, love it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Frightmaster-General

That "door knocker" would be a GREAT way to surprise ToTers... ;-)


----------



## Spooky1

Frightmaster I've got the song from your video post stuck in my head. " I'm the Villan in my Own Story" it's catchy


----------



## Frightmaster-General

In that case; here's another one. For those that are not villains, but very good persons... :rolleyevil:


----------



## Hairazor

Love that door knocker!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A mother's struggle


----------



## Hairazor

Good luck on that ^ heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

This parody of casting out demons had me laughing:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Well and truly cancelled


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brilliant:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

AHahaha! ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best Halloween costume for a dog ever.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

I LOVE that commercial ^, can't beat Kathy Bates


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the orangutan's reaction:


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwww ^


----------



## bobzilla

So cool!


----------



## Hairazor

Eerie ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^^Fun with magnets:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

That's very cool


----------



## Copchick

That is cool. I can see it would be mesmerizing. I would keep changing things to see how they would look moving slow like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everything that will kill you - from A to Z


----------



## Hairazor

Oh No ^ Doomed


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

The ice violin sounded fabulous!


----------



## RoxyBlue

These dudes can dance!


----------



## Hairazor

Total fun ^


----------



## Wildcat

Found a new cover band lol


----------



## Hairazor

Ahahaha, I'll never look at socks the same again


----------



## Hairazor

Did I stumble on Goblin in rehab????


----------



## RoxyBlue

That dude is rockin'! :jol:

The chick in black apparently did not get all her moves down in time for the filming:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is hilarious.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Too cute! Draws the line at toilet duty!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This girl is phenomenal and absolutely adorable.


----------



## Hairazor

I saw her on AGT, She rocked it!! Got the gold buzzer


----------



## RoxyBlue

The song is beautiful and this girl is amazing.


----------



## Hairazor

Amazing indeed


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those are two mellow animals


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Hairazor

I am should be ashamed of myself for how hard I laughed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I am totally not ashamed of how hard I laughed at that video:devil::jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It was already a great song, but this guy killed it! I love how silly he is!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was crying laughing at this April Fool's joke:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amazing, but also an "oh crap!" moment


----------



## Hairazor

Too close for me ^


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

That ^ was fun


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That was a really fun costume idea I thought. I was pausing it to get a better look at how they made the speeder, they did a really good job. I was also amused at the guy on the bicycle who jumped over them at the cross walk at the :36 mark.


----------



## PrettyGhoul




----------



## Hairazor

Good one ^


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^They're gonna need a bigger boat:jol:

And now for something completely different:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being a violinist myself, I can vouch for the difficulty of playing well while manipulating your instruments the way these girls do:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Zowie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the rottie checking out the giant puppet dog:


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Get over here and look at the babies!"


----------



## Hairazor

That is one insistent Momma


----------

